# What?...wait...WHAT?!



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2015)

This thread is to share those stories about someone's actions that make you go "What?..wait..WHAT?! It can be a family member, friend, co-worker, neighbor…whoever. 

I have several stories, but I’ll start off with this one:

This happened about 20 yrs ago. My older brother passed away at age 48; it happened suddenly at his home – in his sleep - and was a big shock to everyone.

On the day of the funeral, for logistical reasons I parked my car at my aunt’s home and rode with her. (btw Auntie was/is a notorious gossip.) On the way back, aunt (who was driving) turned to me and said: “I heard (brother) and (his ex-wife) divorced because she's gay. Is that true?” 

_What?…wait…WHAT?!



_That came _completely_ out of left field. I had no idea what she was talking about. I was speechless for a few moments. I believe the word is gobsmacked. Then I regrouped and said “That’s a strange thing to say, especially right after we buried my brother and your nephew.”

She just shrugged.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2015)

Some people believe there is "no time like the present" and that's true so often. Here, your aunt's timing was way off, I agree AC. Not horrible but a bit strange to ask at that time. 

I don't have a story in mind right now but I'm sure I'll remember one later.


----------



## Phillygal (Jul 1, 2015)

My great uncle drive past a school bus with it's lights flashing. He got a ticket, but bc of his age (80ish) he also had to retake the driving test. 

Mom and I take him to the DMV. As he's getting ready to test my mom stops the State Trooper (they do the testing - or did back then) to ask how to get him a handicap plate. 

The State Trooper starts to tell her about the form, but then asks "what's his disability?" 

Mom says "he's legally blind".

Needless to say my uncle lost his license that day and my mom had to go take him shopping and to the doctors until he moved to FL with a cousin!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2015)

HAHA! Phillygal, that’s a good one….State Trooper definitely did a “What? wait…WHAT?!”
:rofl1: 

Here’s another one:

My dad was a domineering control freak. He was in charge of everyone and every situation (or so he thought), and all his life he loved to order people around.

Once when I’d just bought a new car I went on a planned weekend visit to see out-of-town friends (instead of staying in town to spend time with a group of freeloading distant relatives who had taken the Greyhound and dropped in unannounced on Dad and also some other relatives). I got home from my trip on a Sunday evening about 9pm and was getting ready to take a hot bubble bath. (Had to get up early next morning for work) ...heard the phone.

_Ring-ring.__
Me: Hello?
Dad: AC, I want you to come pick up (distant relatives) and take them home (about a 300 mile round trip drive).
Me: (What?…wait…WHAT?) I just got home. I’m tired and have to work tomorrow.
Dad: Well, you have a new car. I told them you wouldn’t mind.
Me: You shouldn’t have volunteered my services.
Dad: (angry _) _So what are they supposed to do?
Me: I have no idea. Gotta go. 'Bye.
_


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2015)

Friend and I were talking earlier today about people who have an exaggerated sense of entitlement.  Suddenly I thought of another "What?...wait...WHAT?!" incident; will have to work on the story.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> _Dad: (angry _) _So what are they supposed to do?
> Me: I have no idea. Gotta go. 'Bye.
> _



Good for you, AC!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2015)

Ever know someone whose sense of entitlement is so mind-boggling and jaw-dropping that it almost causes you to physically fall down on the floor?

Several years ago my deadbeat-dad alcoholic younger brother seemed to maybe sorta kinda be trying to straighten himself out. He’d gotten fired from a good job (at age 49) for insubordination (after many warnings) and he was trying to find another job, but he was behind in rent and his car broke down. At my suggestion he started taking the bus to try to find something at a labor pool or temp agency. Several relatives had helped him financially throughout the years, and I also gave him some “walk around” money, to which he mumbled a grudging “Thanks”. A week later he called and wanted more money. I said “I’ve done all I can for you.” I pointed out that I, along with other relatives, had also helped his kids financially when they were young – when he couldn’t/wouldn’t. (He never made an effort to pay a dime back to me or anyone else.)

So….he got all belligerent and said “Look, I have bills. I need to live. The kids can get money from their grandmother or other relatives. She has money and so do you. And I’m sick of taking a (expletive) bus to look for a (expletive) job.” 
_

What?…wait…WHAT?  OMG, he was SERIOUS!

:wtf:_

(…whew…)  

After making it clear to him that he was not to darken my door or call me again I ended the conversation. I’ve only seen him once since then and that was at dad's funeral. He didn’t speak, just gave me a dirty look.

Oh – wait – he sent me a “Happy New Year” text back in January of 2014. Delete/block.


----------

